
Pong a pure JavaScript pong game clone based on socket.io and canvas - enricolucia
https://github.com/enricolucia/pong
======
enricolucia
Here it is [http://pongjs.herokuapp.com](http://pongjs.herokuapp.com)

------
antihero
Is there a demo?

